# Pontiac Solstice



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

*Cool or Camp?*​
Cool1285.71%Camp214.29%


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

As binned by Clarkson this week on TG due to only having 170 bhp [before the supercharged model comes out :wink: ]

Got to admit it looks better than a Crossfire but is it cool or camp? [And would you buy it?]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice little roadster in that pure form - I am sure any production version would be dumbed down though.

I like the 5 spoke rims.

Bird's car.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Gorgeous car


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh look, it's a Z4 :?

Rogue


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

But if Vauxhall use it as a platform it will get a much more interesting engine...I think it is rather nice.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Oh look, it's a Z4 :?
> 
> Rogue


I take it you've never seen a Z4 then? 

I rather like it... something "Racing Jaguar" about the styling of the grill, and something very TVR about the whole shape. The Z4 is all angles and lines - this is something else entirely.

The other good thing - because its a Yank-mobile, it is slightly more likely to actually "fit" me (versus an Elise / VX220 shape car), as I'm slightly more "American" in shape than designers normally allow


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

More pictures and some blurb available here http://www.fast-autos.net/pontiac/pontiacsolstice.html

Beautiful car but I'm betting it will handle like a shopping trolley like most Yank cars. People on the Solstice forum are talking about visiting other States just to find some bends to try it out on :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, IMO, the bottom picture reminds me of the Z4.

Rogue



jampott said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, it's a Z4 :?
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Well, IMO, the bottom picture reminds me of the Z4.
> 
> Rogue
> 
> ...


The rear diffuser looks a lot more TVR Tamora / T350, and the "speedster humps" are a bit 350z convertible (and others).

I think the panel line and the shark's fine around the indicator maybe share something with the Z4, perhaps. Different people see different things, I guess...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

There's not a "not convinced" option. It's not camp though so it has to be cool. 
Not sure about the lights. Looks like 2 cars photoshopped together.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

not a million miles off a jag f-type


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> not a million miles off a jag f-type


Now that's nice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Weren't they touting this as the new VX220 in the motoring press a little while ago?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Weren't they touting this as the new VX220 in the motoring press a little while ago?


'Lightening' reflexes Kell. :wink:


----------

